# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  i added giant orange isopods to my Azureus tank

## ColleenT

SO after months of cultivating my Giant orange isopods, and watching them living in their tupperware, i finally caught most of the larger ones and some of the babies and pulled up some leaf litter and put them into my azureus tank. I gave them some time to hide, and then i covered them back up. I have to say, i really miss seeing them. they are a very cool isopod, and i wish i could watch them in the tank with the frogs. they have burrowed and are out of view. Bummer..

----------


## Lynn

Very true Coleen...They're cool little creatures.

----------

ColleenT

----------


## ColleenT

i guess i should make up a cute little isopod enclosure and get more giant oranges. that way i can watch them.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## k5MOW

But the good thing is they are keeping your vivarium clean. 

Roger

----------


## bill

> But the good thing is they are keeping your vivarium clean. 
> 
> Roger


If they haven't been eaten already. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ColleenT

i have had other isopods in the tank for a long time, but never saw them, was hoping i'd see the GO's but have not. i don't think my Azureus got the big ones. maybe a few babies. I did it when i knew they were in their hides and i was quick about getting them under the leaf litter. Plus they might be a bit intimidating for my Azureus.

----------


## bill

You're probably not seeing them because ISO's are nocturnal. Unless your azureus are very young juveniles, not much you can add to a tank will intimidate them. I watch mine dive into the leaf litter and come back out with adult giant oranges in their mouths. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ColleenT

wow, impressive. No, mine are adults. I hope my Iso's have a chance. LOL

----------

